# Colnago Ace



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

any ace owners here? did anyone ride it before? how does it ride? opinions please..


----------



## defmut (May 4, 2011)

Hi there, I got an Ace I bought last year in August. I ride a lot of centuries and the Ace frame keeps your body upright in a comfortable riding position. It responds and handles really well for when you want to turn and takes off when you're ready to break from the pack. The frame is not a rigid as other Colnago models and absorbs the bumps of the road well.

After I complete 12 centuries this year, I'm trading my Ace for a CX-1. Looking for more of a racing frame. Here's a picture of mine, except now I got clipless pedals and 52mm Mavic Cosmic SL dish wheels.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

defmut said:


> Hi there, I got an Ace I bought last year in August. I ride a lot of centuries and the Ace frame keeps your body upright in a comfortable riding position. It responds and handles really well for when you want to turn and takes off when you're ready to break from the pack. The frame is not a rigid as other Colnago models and absorbs the bumps of the road well.
> 
> After I complete 12 centuries this year, I'm trading my Ace for a CX-1. Looking for more of a racing frame. Here's a picture of mine, except now I got clipless pedals and 52mm Mavic Cosmic SL dish wheels.


What tires are those?

Thanks.


----------



## defmut (May 4, 2011)

Vittoria Corsa Evo CX


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

defmut said:


> Vittoria Corsa Evo CX


Cool. Are the tires white right down the middle only? Do you like how they ride with your current setup?


----------



## defmut (May 4, 2011)

danielc said:


> Cool. Are the tires white right down the middle only? Do you like how they ride with your current setup?


Actually these tires were black down the middle and white on the sides. Vittoria doesn't make this version of the tire anymore I believe according to my LBS. I got the same tire but with white in the middle and black walls. I noticed it much harder to pull the tire from my deep dish rim when I get flats. Overall, real good tire although pricey ~$60 US.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

defmut said:


> Actually these tires were black down the middle and white on the sides. Vittoria doesn't make this version of the tire anymore I believe according to my LBS. I got the same tire but with white in the middle and black walls. I noticed it much harder to pull the tire from my deep dish rim when I get flats. Overall, real good tire although pricey ~$60 US.


Ya, I noticed that the only white ones I could find were just down the middle. I like the ones you have on that colnago.

Thanks for the info.


----------

